# Huntingdon Drug Rehabilitation Centre



## UrbanX (Jan 25, 2011)

Huntingdon Drug Rehabilitation Centre.

I don’t have too much information on this place I’m afraid. Guessing from all of the artifacts found inside, it’s been closed for about 4 years. It appears it was mainly used as a substance abuse centre, but also as a general clinic for the surrounding population. 







It’s boarded up pretty tight, and is overlooked by the fiercest security know to urbexer kind - old peoples accommodation. 

We decided to fake a visit to an adjacent cemetery to throw them off. 

Old couple in cemetery: _“Morning”_
Me: _“No, urbexing” _






I apologise in advance how much I’ve used the flash, we simply didn’t have time to light paint everywhere, and it was pitch black in most areas as it’s fully boarded up! 

Kitchen:










There has been a small fire but the ash dust has travelled quite a distance round the building, coating everything in a fine black layer. Otherwise there is very little damage, tiny bit of graf, but nothing is vandalised. 

Noticeboard:





The desks were untouched. Paperclips were still in their pot, the phone was on the hook, and comp slips are still ready to be used: 
















Fleet car notice board:





Box of soap! 





I loved this meeting room! All of the chairs are exactly where they were at the last meeting. Pans sit on the side…but the roof has caved in, apart from that, the room is mint  











In the corner sit’s a piano! I managed to bash out an awful rendition of “Happy Birthday”





There was an eerie silence walking through the pitch black corridors, apart from the faint smell from the fire, it almost still felt in use: 






It’s a big old place…





The staff notice board is exactly as it was the day they walked out. Everything from health leaflets, to personal details hung exactly where they were left. 





A poster for their May ball, ironically headlined by a band called ‘Cardiac Arrest’ 





With nothing left to see we slunk out through our access, unnoticed and disappeared.


----------



## 0xygen (Jan 25, 2011)

Interesting place there - I wonder why they closed it. Given that it's quite modern they can't exactly use the "needs updating" excuse here.

Thanks for sharing,

-0xy


----------



## Em_Ux (Jan 25, 2011)

Great report UrbanX!

Was a strange explore just felt like they had nipped to the shop & never returned!

Here's a couple of my shots:


----------



## GrannySmiff (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice pics, I visted this place solo and it certainly was quite erie moving through the fire damaged building which is pitch black for a big section.

This place is the local youth attraction though they have trashed it.

http://www.disabilitycambridgeshire.org.uk/directory/search/detailRe-584.php


----------



## Em_Ux (Jan 25, 2011)

Well done doing it solo Grannysmiff. Not sure I would of fancied going around here alone it was eerie enough as it was!


----------



## Potter (Jan 25, 2011)

It's amazing to see it all left like that. Good work.


----------



## skeleton key (Jan 25, 2011)

The dynamic duo strike again lol.
The place certainl appears to have closed at short notice to staff.
Love the marie celest feel ,always quality.
The place probably hasnt been chaved as it hold to mainy trumatic memories for the scum bags that attended here for them to go back lol.
Loving it ,well done 

SK


----------



## nelly (Jan 25, 2011)

Great Photos, I wonder if the old couple in the graveyard had a half hour discussion as to whether urbexing was a new drug or a sexual position!!!


----------



## skeleton key (Jan 25, 2011)

Nelly more likely choosin a plot, god bless

SK


----------



## rapidman (Jan 27, 2011)

*Huntingdon*

I was born here !!! so was my brother lol i was only in there yesterday shock how the place was smashed-up 
started as a maternity hosptial the empty for years then was used from drug,mental health and thay had a nursing school there.
one building is totaly trashed bad fire damage the other two are ok(ish) but will worth a look 
#Good report!!


----------



## GrannySmiff (Jan 27, 2011)

rapidman said:


> I was born here !!! so was my brother lol i was only in there yesterday shock how the place was smashed-up
> started as a maternity hosptial the empty for years then was used from drug,mental health and thay had a nursing school there.
> one building is totaly trashed bad fire damage the other two are ok(ish) but will worth a look
> #Good report!!



So you managed to get in all 3 then? I have been in the 3rd one but the effort it took to get in there was not really worth it.


----------



## King Al (Jan 27, 2011)

Superb pics and find guys, looks like quite an interesting place


----------



## UrbanVisitor (Jul 16, 2013)

*UPDATE: Huntingdon Drug Rehab Centre*

Hi All,

Thought I'd post a brief update on this place - unfortunately it has now been demolished, the land being built on currently by a new housing development. Looked awesome whilst it lasted, wish I had had a chance to visit - the original post that took me here was by UrbanX and can be found here.

Photos of the site as it stands now:




Ex-Huntingdon Drug Rehabilitation Centre Site by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Ex-Huntingdon Drug Rehabilitation Centre Site by urbanvisitor, on Flickr


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 16, 2013)

Blimey that's somewhat different!  
Cheers for the update!


----------



## UrbanVisitor (Jul 16, 2013)

No worries! Was gutted having turned up and the place had vanished! Better luck next time eh.

On the upside... on the way spotted another place to go take a visit to v soon


----------



## Landie_Man (Jul 16, 2013)

Looks like it was a good hour mooch


----------



## ClaudiaPaws (Aug 6, 2013)

I worked in Fleet cars from 2000 - 2003. Most of the departments moved to the new Oak Tree centre in Huntingdon the rest were sourced out to third parties.


----------

